# => Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this



## Erratus (May 12, 2010)

Can someone explain this:

```
/usr/ports/print/cups-pk-helper # make install clean
=> cups-pk-helper-0.0.4.tar.bz2 doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch from http://www.freedesktop.org/software/cups-pk-helper/.
fetch: http://www.freedesktop.org/software/cups-pk-helper/cups-pk-helper-0.0.4.tar.bz2: Not Found
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/.
fetch: ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/cups-pk-helper-0.0.4.tar.bz2: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/ and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/print/cups-pk-helper.
```

How to resolve this? Have no idea.


----------



## SirDice (May 12, 2010)

Try again in a few minutes. Or download the file by hand and place it in /usr/ports/distfiles/.


----------



## Erratus (May 12, 2010)

Same occurs when fetching virtualbox. This problem persist since yesterday, so not a matter of some minutes.


----------



## SirDice (May 12, 2010)

Can you download anything?


----------



## Erratus (May 12, 2010)

Yes. Could fetch the whole ports bump. These are the remainers.


----------



## SirDice (May 12, 2010)

Hmm.. File doesn't seem to be available on the freebsd site:

```
ftp ftp.FreeBSD.org
Trying 2001:4f8:0:2::e...
Connected to ftp.FreeBSD.org.
220 Welcome to freebsd.isc.org.
Name (ftp.FreeBSD.org:dice): ftp
331 Please specify the password.
Password:
230 Login successful.
Remote system type is UNIX.
Using binary mode to transfer files.
ftp> cd /pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/
250 Directory successfully changed.
ftp> ls cups-*
229 Entering Extended Passive Mode (|||37079|).
150 Here comes the directory listing.
-rw-r--r--    1 110      1002      8705521 Jan 03  2005 cups-1.1.23-source.tar.bz2
-rw-r--r--    1 110      1002      3456476 Jul 21  2006 cups-1.2.0-source.tar.bz2
-rw-r--r--    1 110      1002      3618084 Mar 20  2007 cups-1.2.10-source.tar.bz2
-rw-r--r--    1 110      1002      3774113 May 09  2007 cups-1.2.11-source.tar.bz2
-rw-r--r--    1 110      1002      3788301 Jul 12  2007 cups-1.2.12-source.tar.bz2
-rw-r--r--    1 110      1002      3527322 Jul 19  2006 cups-1.2.2-source.tar.bz2
-rw-r--r--    1 110      1002      3585758 Nov 16  2006 cups-1.2.7-source.tar.bz2
-rw-r--r--    1 110      1002      3632509 Feb 14  2007 cups-1.2.8-source.tar.bz2
-rw-r--r--    1 110      1002      3778970 Apr 16  2009 cups-1.3.10-source.tar.bz2
-rw-r--r--    1 110      1002      4077262 Oct 26  2007 cups-1.3.3-source.tar.bz2
-rw-r--r--    1 110      1002      4082098 Mar 01  2008 cups-1.3.5-source.tar.bz2
-rw-r--r--    1 110      1002      3895825 Apr 01  2008 cups-1.3.7-source.tar.bz2
-rw-r--r--    1 110      1002      3993875 Oct 09  2008 cups-1.3.9-source.tar.bz2
-rw-r--r--    1 110      1002      4450466 Nov 09  2009 cups-1.4.2-source.tar.bz2
-rw-r--r--    1 110      1002      4461101 Mar 30 20:46 cups-1.4.3-source.tar.bz2
-rw-r--r--    1 110      1002       117082 May 16  2009 cups-bjnp-0.5.3.tar.gz
-rw-r--r--    1 110      1002       138914 Mar 12  2009 cups-bjnp-0.5.tar.gz
-rw-r--r--    1 110      1002        17145 Mar 14  2005 cups-pdf_1.7.0.tar.gz
-rw-r--r--    1 110      1002        17566 Sep 08  2005 cups-pdf_1.7.4.tar.gz
-rw-r--r--    1 110      1002        50448 Jul 21  2006 cups-pdf_2.4.1.tar.gz
-rw-r--r--    1 110      1002        33523 Sep 30  2006 cups-pdf_2.4.2.tar.gz
-rw-r--r--    1 110      1002        33599 Feb 02  2007 cups-pdf_2.4.4.tar.gz
-rw-r--r--    1 110      1002        33664 Feb 27  2007 cups-pdf_2.4.5.tar.gz
-rw-r--r--    1 110      1002        33719 May 04  2007 cups-pdf_2.4.6.tar.gz
-rw-r--r--    1 110      1002        34243 Mar 23  2008 cups-pdf_2.4.7.tar.gz
-rw-r--r--    1 110      1002        34254 Jun 22  2008 cups-pdf_2.4.8.tar.gz
-rw-r--r--    1 110      1002        32352 Jan 26  2009 cups-pdf_2.5.0.tar.gz
-rw-r--r--    1 110      1002       199167 Jan 03  2004 cups-samba-5.0rc3.tar.gz
-rw-r--r--    1 110      1002        39879 Apr 19  2006 cups-windows-6.0-source.tar.gz
226 Directory send OK.
ftp>
```

You could try and contact the port's maintainer:

```
root@molly:~#cd /usr/ports/print/cups-pk-helper/
root@molly:/usr/ports/print/cups-pk-helper#make maintainer
ahze@FreeBSD.org
root@molly:/usr/ports/print/cups-pk-helper#
```


----------



## Erratus (May 12, 2010)

Unfortunatelly kmail disappeared after update to kde 4.4.3. So I have no usable email. 
Can you give me a hint how to get it back without recompiling the whole kde4 bunch?


----------



## SirDice (May 12, 2010)

No idea, I don't use KDE.


----------



## Erratus (May 12, 2010)

Hmm, Oliver's law.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 12, 2010)

Install something like mutt or alpine as a quick fix?


----------



## Erratus (May 15, 2010)

As files can be fetched from servers now, this thread is considered to be solved.


----------

